# Wow Busy Night Tonight!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

:hi: Hello to everyone! With DBSforums being down I thought I would welcome everyone who stopped by tonight to find out whats going on with DBSforums. 

We have been having record traffic tonight and I am hapy to say that on our new server there has been no problems hosting the very large crowd tonight.

We are glad you stopped by and hope you will visit us again!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott I was wondering if the forum here goes down for an extended length of time, does the forum software allow a mass e-mail of the members here to let them know what is happening?

Just curious,


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually, when the forum goes down here, a message will be displayed and can be customized by the admin that took it down to expalin the situation, a lot better then e-mail. Its a pretty cool feature but I hope we dont have to use it for a long time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Steve I think Dave is on to something here. If our server was to go down we could not put up an outtage message. (Unless we moved the DNS to another webserver explaing we are down)

Because our mail server is hosted on another server it would not go down if our server did crash. Problem is we do not keep track of users emails, and with 25 people signing up a day here it would be tough to keep track of.

Perhaps we could offer this as a service to the folks that have donated, that would be a lot less work.

What do other users feel we should do in this regard?


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, if such a thing ever happened,feel free to use my forum at Ezboard to post any announcement.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup good idea Lew!

Folks don't forget about Lew's Dishplayer X Website, there is a link to it on the bottom of all our pages to his site. Some great info and talk over there!


----------

